
iPhones and Androids Need a GPS Button - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/08/turn-off-iphone-android-location-services-google-tracking.html
======
_bxg1
I've been running Cyanogenmod/LineageOS for so long, which has this exact
thing, that I didn't even realize regular Android doesn't have it.

